# Speech therapy in HK



## onedegree (Sep 1, 2012)

Can anyone comment on the availability and quality of speech language therapy for toddlers in HK? As well, I am interested in knowing how accepting the International schools or public schools are of kids who may have some speech challenges. Would there be onsite support available?


----------



## No so serious Henry (Aug 28, 2012)

onedegree said:


> Can anyone comment on the availability and quality of speech language therapy for toddlers in HK? As well, I am interested in knowing how accepting the International schools or public schools are of kids who may have some speech challenges. Would there be onsite support available?


Hi one degree,

Although speech therapy is yet to be common in hong kong, but the HK education bureau do provide support under the category of special education. (for details u can check out: www.edb.gov.hk/serc) 

FYI: many public school, both primary and secondary, would provide different degree of on-site support, but that varies from school to school.

There are 2 relatively famous private support centers: 
hearing & speech therapy centre, and
speech support centre. 
Judging from the feedbacks from parents, the former one is more appreciated regarding the service and exp of therapists.

You'd better take a look of their websites first.


----------

